# new body mount issues on a 67 GTO



## D Hartford (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello fellow GTO lovers I need some help. I'm installing new body mounts in my 67 GTO and its now touching the frame about mid way where there is a tapered body support "under the doors inner rocker area", has anyone run into this issue? the kit I was sold is #515K and I double checked to make sure I had the correct kit .if I shim it I will need 1/4" longer bolts so what am I doing wrong ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You are not being clear enough to understand your issue. It appears the body has shifted, which means it needs to be lined up with the frame. I can't see how body mounts would move the body over. Did you do one side at a time?

It is possible the frame is bent from a former accident or improperly lifted.

Give us more details.


----------



## LCS (Oct 13, 2020)

am buying new tires and wheels for my 66 GTO, and going with 15in wheels , 7in on the front and 8 in on the back. can some one tell me how much off set I can go on the front and not rubbing, and offset on the back with rubbing. wont to go with 235 x60's on the front, and 255x60's on the back ,would like the offset as much as I can. but don't want any rubbing. Thanks


----------



## D Hartford (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi Jim, 
I have had the body off as I’m doing a complete Resto and I’m just putting it back on to get other items done. Its hitting where the body mount braces are that supports the actual body mounts under the door area to the frame. Hope that makes it a bit clearer


----------



## D Hartford (Dec 30, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> You are not being clear enough to understand your issue. It appears the body has shifted, which means it needs to be lined up with the frame. I can't see how body mounts would move the body over. Did you do one side at a time?
> 
> It is possible the frame is bent from a former accident or improperly lifted.
> 
> Give us more details.


I had the frame checked on a frame rack before I started and it was within 3/16 .i posted a couple more photo's Jim have a look if you can and give me your opinion on what you see.
thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LCS said:


> am buying new tires and wheels for my 66 GTO, and going with 15in wheels , 7in on the front and 8 in on the back. can some one tell me how much off set I can go on the front and not rubbing, and offset on the back with rubbing. wont to go with 235 x60's on the front, and 255x60's on the back ,would like the offset as much as I can. but don't want any rubbing. Thanks


Hmmm. How does that fit in with this post? Please repost your question in the Wheels and Tires section - 1964-1974 Tempest, Lemans & GTO Wheels & Tires


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

D Hartford said:


> I had the frame checked on a frame rack before I started and it was within 3/16 .i posted a couple more photo's Jim have a look if you can and give me your opinion on what you see.
> thanks


I don't see any additional pics, but I know where you are talking about. What does the other side frame-to-rocker look like? Post a photo of that side. Measure 3 points between that frame side, up front at the rocker, middle at the mount, and then at back. Do the same on the bad side and that will give us some numbers to look at.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

To the original question here.....I recently replaced all my body bushings (67 lemans coupe) with the bushing kit from Ames. I measured them just now and the part that would rest above the frame is 3/4 inch. Its hard to tell in your picture but it looks to me like your body is setting too low on the frame right there. I'd check the body bushings to make sure they create approx. 3/4 inch between the frame and the body at that location.


----------



## D Hartford (Dec 30, 2020)

67lemans said:


> To the original question here.....I recently replaced all my body bushings (67 lemans coupe) with the bushing kit from Ames. I measured them just now and the part that would rest above the frame is 3/4 inch. Its hard to tell in your picture but it looks to me like your body is setting too low on the frame right there. I'd check the body bushings to make sure they create approx. 3/4 inch between the frame and the body at that location.


You are correct , there is no room at all, I might get a piece of paper between them but that’s about it. All the bushings in the kit are all the same other than the rad support. I’m doing so more investigating this week on the car and the kit.


----------

